# Rasen neu anlegen



## Caipirinha (1. Apr. 2009)

hallo,

bei uns muss im "garten des grauens" alles dran glauben, eben auch der alte rasen. er muss geflügt und etwas begradigt werden und neu gesäät.

nun hab ich ein angebot von einem gärtner der 18€ pro m² verlangt. OHNE mutterboden, um den müsste ich mich kümmern.

mir kommt das ein wenig sehr viel vor. dafür bekomme ich ja ein auto, wenn ich alles zusammenrechne. oder ist der preis normal? dann brauch ich keine weiteren leute nerven und muss es eben selber machen. 

viele grüße,
alex


----------



## Armin (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*



Caipirinha schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bei uns muss im "garten des grauens" alles dran glauben, eben auch der alte rasen. er muss geflügt und etwas begradigt werden und neu gesäät.
> 
> ...




Hy,

das ist viel zu teuer für Rasenansaat oder bekommst du Rollrasen ?

Gruß Armin


----------



## hipsu (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hallo 

ich finde es auch sehr teuer. Aber Rollrasen 18€ m², auch nen bissl viel oder?


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Rollrasen kost sicher nur so ca. zwischen 3 und 5 Euro, je nach Menge und Sorte. 
Aber in den 18 Euro ist ja auch Arbeitslohn mit enthalten. 
Um das beurteilen zu können müsste man genau wissen was in dem Angebot enthalten ist und wie die derzeitige Fläche aussieht, wie groß die Fläche ist, was wird mit dem alten Rasen gemacht usw. 
Ansonsten ggef. selber machen, wenns zu teuer ist.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Caipirinha (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

vielen dank für die antworten.

nein, es handelt sich nicht um rollrasen, sondern um saat. und es sind ca. 400qm. kann man sich ja ausrechnen. mit soviel hatte ich nicht gerechnet. mutterboden käme dann auch noch dazu.

ich denke, das wird eine heidenarbeit. aber mit dem betrag mache ich lieber was anderes.

am WE kommen erst mal die baumstümpfe raus. 

VG,
Alex


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hallo Alex 

Rasen aussähen ist wirklich nicht schwer .

1. Mutterboden anfahren lassen .
2. Planieren 
3. Rasensamen  gleichmäßig verteilen 
4. Rasensamen mit einer Walze fest walzen !
   ( wenn keine Walze vorhanden dann vielleicht Brett drauf legen und       fest treten .
5 .Viel sprengen ( gießen ) bis der Rasen mindestens 4 cm Länge hat .
  Das heist immer Feucht halten . Das braucht der Rasensamen zum Keimen .
6. Das erste mal mähen wenn er so 7 cm lang ist .

Lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hallo Alex, den Preis kann ich mir kaum vorstellen... kann das sein, das er pro Stunde gesagt hat und Du pro Quadratmeter verstanden hast ? Der Preis wäre für nen bisschen planieren und Rasen aussähen bei 400qm wirklich exorbitant hoch. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hi Alex,

und die Geräte wie Motorhacke und Walze kannst Du in vielen Baumärkten ausleihen.


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*



Caipirinha schrieb:


> vielen dank für die antworten.
> 
> nein, es handelt sich nicht um rollrasen, sondern um saat. und es sind ca. 400qm. kann man sich ja ausrechnen. mit soviel hatte ich nicht gerechnet. mutterboden käme dann auch noch dazu.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

das ist vielllllllllllllll zu teuer, ist der vergoldet !!!!!!:crazy
Wir lassen bei uns dieses Jahr die Terasse (und die wird groß), neuer Parkplatz usw. neu machen. Kostet nicht einmal soviel, war überrascht und ein großes Stück neuer Rasen da eh viel platt dann ist durch den Bagger.
Werde meinen Teich auch neu machen, an die Terasse dann hin. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Teich aus GFK, aber der ist teuer


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Moin Alex!

Dein Gärtner ist ja wohl :crazy - das wären 7.200 Euronen für die 400 m². 

Hab mal eben kurz nachgeschaut:
Bei my-hammer hat grad jemand eine Ausschreibung für Erst-Rasen anlegen auf einer Fläche von 250 m² laufen.
Die bisher aufgegebenen Kosten liegen bei unter 400 Euronen! (Kannst Du hier nachlesen).

Wie wäre denn das: 
kannst ja auch eine Ausschreibung bei my-hammer.de  einstellen, wenn Du es nicht doch selbst machen möchtest.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hi Alex,

hattest du bisher viel __ Moos, ist also deine Erde stark verdichtet ? 

1. Falls ja, dann hol dir ne Motorhacke oder aerifizier den ganzen Bereich + mische etwas Rheinsand in die obere schicht.


2. Mutterboden mit untermischen, keinen Kompost !

3. alles Plan machen (walze zb. bei Rentas ausleihen)

4. obere schicht aufreißen + mit nem Rasenrechen bergradigen

5. Startdünger ausbringen (mit gemieteten Streuwagen)

6. Rasendünger in entgegengesetzter Richtung ausbringen (ebenfalls mit Streuwagen)

7. mit dem Rasenrechen leicht einharken

8. - ich hab gar nicht gewalzt, da so besser das Wasser einsickern kann und nicht den Rasensamen in Senken zusammen treibt. 

9. wasserverteiler anschließen (computer ...) + immer feucht halten

10. ab 5cmm das 1. Mal mit ganz scharfen messern den Rasen schneiden

11. dann jede woche dies tun

12. 3 Monate später düngen


PS: wennd du wirklich einen tollen Rasen haben willst musst du jedes Jahr 2-3 x düngen, da würde sich die anschaffung eines streuwagens lohnen (ich hab den WE430 perfect von wolf) verwende nur wolf LE Dünger und hab damals den Supra Rasen mit Novaplant Startdünger gesät, der heißt heute Premium Rasen

Du kannst im Baumarkt Packungen bekommen oder bestellen für 200m2, kostet ca. 110 €

http://www.wolf-garten.de/service/gartentipps/rasen/rasenneuanlage/

http://www.wolf-garten.de/service/gartentipps/rasen/garten-einsteiger/


----------



## Caipirinha (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

__ moos haben wir leider sehr viel, da der garten von hohen bäumen und sträuchern um- und auch bewachsen war. das ist aber nun alles entfernt.

@wolf: der preis ist wirklich pro m², habe ich schriftlich.

@dodi: das mit my-hammer habe ich auch schon überlegt, habe aber angst, dass ich damit auch pech habe. bei ebay habe ich das auch immer 
aber es stimmt doch, dass man die auktion nicht annehmen muss, wenn einem der auftragnehmer nicht passt, oder?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

wenn du sehr vierl __ moos hast ist das ein zeichen von staunässe (verdichteter boden) und von zu saurem boden (warscheinlich durch __ tannen).

ich empfehle dir zuerst die ursache des mooswachstums zu beheben, sprich am besten eine bodenanalyse (ist meistens kostenfrei, musst nur die Portokosten tragen) machen zu lassen - so was bietet mancher baumarkt oder fachhandel an, die geben die dann ne adresse wo du es hinschicken kannst.

die verdichtung musst du auf jeden fall beseitigen ... mit der gemieteten motorhacke + sand rein

je nach dem was der test aussagt müsstest du evtl. kalken (optimaler Rasen ph wert ist 6,5) - danach 2 wochen warten + dann erst aussääen

ist doch recht enfach das selber zu machen, du solltes unbedingt auf qualitätsrasensamen setzten. Natürlich geht auch Rollrasen, bei dem solltest du aber auch einen startdünger vorher ausbringen damit er besser anwächst

klick mal hier auf Rasen http://www.ggg-duesing.de/kategorie1/index.html#53203797be0f5c70a

auf seite 8 siehst du die preise für Rollrasen (Feld ist in NL Venlo)


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hallo Ralf, 

ich lese hier immer "düngen, düngen".... also normal habe ich nichts dagegen, aber: Je mehr man düngt, desto mehr muss man auch mähen.

Das sollte jedem klar sein. 

Für mich wäre so ein durchgestylter "englischer" Rasen absolut nichts.  
Ist bei uns aber auch schlecht möglich. Joachim mäht die Flächen, die das Pferd nicht abweiden kann, ein paar Mal mit einem Freischneider und das Gras wird dann trotzdem durch die Vierbeiner verwertet.
Klar wächst jede Menge "Beikraut" in unserer Wiese, aber mich stört das bisher nicht wirklich. 

Ich kenne einige Grundstücksbesitzer, die nicht mehr düngen, weil sie die __ Nase vom Mähen voll haben. :smoki


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hi Anett,

es kommt halt immer darauf an was man will. 

Wenn man einen super Qualitätsrasensamen aussät, hat man ca. 60 % weniger Schnittgut als wie z.b. bei Berliner Tiergartenmischung. Da dier mehr in die Breite als in die Höhe wächst. Düngt man natürlich so ne billigrasenmischung erreicht man nur Höhenwachstum ...
Ebenfalls ist in billigem saatgut meistens fremdsaat (unkräuter) enthalten.

Hier bei uns im Ballungsraum hat halt jeder nur einen kleinen Gartenbereich von so 100-wenn er glück hat 400m²zur Verfügung - dieser wird als großes wohnzimmer im sommer genutzt und als spielplatz für die kinder. Wir sind dann den ganzen Tag also nur draußen. 

Nur vernünpftig gepflegter Qualitätsrasen hält diesen starken Beanspruchen stand. Er verdrängt durch sein Dichtenwachstum unkräuter und moose, sieht toll aus - fühlt sich beim barfuß gehen supi an usw.

Fürs düngen brauch ich mit dem Streuwagen wie beim mähen ca. 15min.

Du hast für dein Pferd ja keinen Rasen sondern eine Wiese, natürlich ist so was auch schön, aber für jemanden der jeden Tag im Garten unterm Sonnenschrim sitzt oder auf ner Rasenliege sich sonnt und viel barfuß draufrumläuft isses denke ich nix. Aber wie gesagt, jeder hat andere ansprüche. Ist ja beim Teich ebenso ...

Mir war z.b. wichtig das meine fläche plan ist und das somit keine stolpergefahr besteht wenn die kiddis spielen + das der rasen sich sehr schnell wieder regeneriert und ich möglichst wenig Arbeit habe ....


----------



## oldtimerfreund (31. März 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Thema wieder hochhol:

Hallo,
wenn es dieses Jahr noch aufhört mit dem Schnee... werde ich auch in den Genuss kommen neuen Rasen anzulegen.

Schrittweise soll die Rasenfläche dann auch vergrößert werden, so das ich dann beim "Anbau" mit den selben Rasen weiter machen kann.
Der Rasen soll meinen Vorstellungen nach, wie 69pflanzenfreund69 schon schrieb, dicht wachsen und Unkräuter sowie Moose verdrängen.

Welche Rasensorte ist denn als vernünftig pflegbarer Qualitätsrasen zu empfehlen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Nimm den Premium Rasen von Wolf klick

Hab ihn selber, bin sehr zufrieden. Wächst schön in die Breiter, muss aber 2 x im Jahr normal mit Langzeitdünger und im Herbst mit Herbstrasendünger gedüngt werden. Dazu nehm ich meist den von Neudorf oder Wolf.

Bring ihn unbedingt mit nem Streuwagen aus, ich hab den hier
hohe Räder machen sich ganz gut bei feuchtem Rasen.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hallo Ralf,
danke für die Ratschläge.
Aber wenn ich einen Streuwagen nehmen sollte dann einen gebauchten, der Preis ist mir zu heftig.


----------



## Joachim (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Ich klink mich da mal ein ...

Ralfs Tipp ist ansich gut und richtig - was mich da aber mal im Detail interessieren würde, wäre, was da jeweils in den Packungen drin ist? 

Welche Gräser werden denn überhaupt geliefert?
Welche Dümgemittel, sprich was ist denn da überhaupt drinnen?
40% weniger Unkraut - wodurch?


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

http://www.profikiel.de/Wolf-Premium-Rasen-SchattenSonne-Schattenrasen-LP-100_p1399_x2.htm
Zusammensetzung der Mischung 





> 25% Lolium perenne Lorettanova
> 20% Lolium perenne Loretta
> 15% Lolium perenne Leon
> 15% Festuca rubra com Frida
> ...



also Deut. Weidelgras und Rotschwingel, dazu etwas Wiesen-Rispe und Lägerrispe, ein sehr schattenverträgliches Gras. 

Der Rest der "Produktwerbung" ist dort nachzulesen. Sie reden von schnellerer Keimung.


----------



## oldtimerfreund (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

@Annett
also würdest du diesen Rasen empfehlen?
Auch wenn er etwas mehr kostet, das ist schließlich einen dauerhafte Investition.


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Hi,

ich habe davon wenig Ahnung. Du weißt ja, wie unser "Rasen" aussieht... wobei der am Teichrand ausgesäte soo schlecht gar nicht ist.
Weidelgras ist ein typisches Gras für Rasen und auch für Kuhweiden, da sehr ertragreich. Der Schwingel bleibt eher kleiner. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie das mit der schnelleren Keimung funktioniert. Vielleicht mal bei Wolf direkt anfragen? Die haben sicherlich eine Kundenberatung.
Oder in den nächsten Dehner fahren und beraten lassen (sofern die noch Fachkräfte beschäftigen)? In HAL an der Messe ist einer. Der andere ist in Taucha.
Oder bei Selders/Pflanzen Richter in DZ.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Rasen neu anlegen*

Bei dem Rasen ist ein Startdünger (Granualt) als seperates Tütchen dabei. Ich bin sehr zu frieden. Alle Samen sind mit Keimfix behandelt, kannst ja mal googln.

Wenn der Rasen mal länger nicht gemäht wird, kommt es zur Blüte der Längerrispe und dann haste Rasen auf den Beeten. Er ist für das Breitenwachstum optimiert und verdrängt so das Unkraut. Wenn jedoch der Boden Staunässe aufzeigt und diese nicht durch aerifizieren beseitigt wird macht sich das __ Moos trotzdem breit.


----------



## Manni (13. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag jetzt hätte ich mal eine andere frage ich habe einen neuen Rasen angelegt Mitte April er ist jetzt ca.10cm hoch wann sollte der erste schnitt sein vielen dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2015)

ca. 10cm hoch, los geh raus mähen.


----------

